# new here, live in ny or nj?



## Dezmoines (Dec 10, 2009)

if anyone has severe sa and depression and live in ny or nj please message me thanks :/


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm currently living in New York, going to school.
I'm from Connecticut though...
By the way, welcome!


----------



## Pen_is_mightier (Dec 8, 2009)

I live in NJ, can easily get to New York City. I'd be glad to help if I can.


----------



## bkloner (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a New Yorker..and i'm also new to this here


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

im from long island new york


----------

